# john deere plow



## kmdfarm (Jan 14, 2012)

I am wondering how to find out what plow is made for a john deere 2020 gas tractor would like to get one that is made for the tractor any info appreciated


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Ground plow or snow plow?


----------



## kmdfarm (Jan 14, 2012)

roll over plow


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

Any make of plow will work on your tractor, just as long as it has the right number of bottoms (moldboards). 3-pt hitches are universal.


----------

